# New Kentucky State Record Crappie



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Read about it here! 4lb 14oz!

http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=46999


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow!!

Unbelievable! That is one serious pig! Congrats to the lady! Fish was caught on a Zebco 33 and 10# test line. Just the kind of rig all of us serious crappie fishermen pay all those big bucks for right? I don't even imagine tackling a bass that big when tossing for crappie.


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

Now that is one legitimate slab!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

WOAH!!!
what roland martin calls a bass that size..................that's a HUGE,GIANTfish  

one terrific slab,for sure


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Nice fish...see my post the other day about trophy fish and the "snoopy rod effect".


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW... Thats is HUGE


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

It looks like a big LM! I want to know how to get my wife to go fishing on Mother's Day!!


----------

